
I Switched from Visual Studio Code to JetBrains WebStorm - GutenYe
https://dev.to/mokkapps/why-i-switched-from-visual-studio-code-to-jetbrains-webstorm-939
======
iLemming
And I (after using InteliJ for nearly 7 years) switched to Spacemacs and never
been happier. VSCode becoming so popular, people think you're crazy if you're
not using it. Monoculture is never good in any environment. It's great that we
have different tools and everyone can find something that frustrates them the
least.

------
emrox
so basically he want to use a IDE, not a editor

